# Your name as the mysterious hooded figure...



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I found this on another site and thought it might be interesting to find out what your new name is as the mysterious hooded figure.

I will be known as Shadow Banshee. What's yours?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoo hoo, I am Faceless Siren!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm SO GLAD I am **not** "The Unhappy Pooper"!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I am the awesome Dead Storm...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Phantom One here...


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Faceless Eater...how do I eat if I am faceless?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm Faceless Eater, too. Unless I go with High Bury as my name, which makes me "Candy Eater" which is even worse...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ice Stealer


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Faceless Eater - however, if I use the last and first letters of my last name, I'd be SOUL EATER!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Shadow Hand??? (are you kidding me???)


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Introducing the Stranger Banshee


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I am The Un-Eater (what a name)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Un-Hood?


----------

